# It's really amazing how clueless some people can be



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I work part time at this upscale pet boutique/holistic store and we have couple freezers for premade raw like bravo, natures variety and primal. One thing that I just can't seem to get over is the absurd amount of money people spend on pre-packaged marrow bones and beef ribs. 6 small marrow bones cost $9 and I need to double check the price or ribs, but it's also incredibly expensive, like $8 for a pack of 3. 

What's worse is that when we are out of stock, people come in and get upset over it and complain that they have to wait so long for us to order more. All I can think is "why don't you go to a grocery store and get the same thing for a fraction of the cost?" but I have to keep my mouth shut since I'm not supposed to give them any ideas. 

A lot of people have asked me what brand of raw I feed mine and I tell them that I make my own, they tend to be pretty shocked and most have no idea that it's possible to do. It's kind of sad that commercial "complete and balanced" mentality spills over to the raw food as well.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

So true! I went to a pet boutique to check out their prices on turkey hearts. And for a 4 pack of hearts, it was like 8 or 9 dollars!


----------



## Mandy (Aug 30, 2012)

Before I switched to raw I did the math to see how much it would cost to do the premade raw. There's no way in the world I'd be able to feed a 70lb boxer at those prices!!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

It is pretty crazy. It has its place though. The more people buying that stuff aren't competing with me for meat sources. Lol. And maybe,m if these pre made companies make enough money, they can fund some research. Long shot, I know. I figure, let the rich people spend their money. Lol


----------



## kelii (Aug 18, 2012)

I think the same thing. I really wanted to get a lamb bone once, but it was $6.


----------



## kelii (Aug 18, 2012)

I also wonder why people buy those expensive bags of wheat gluten treats when you can get a pound of beef heart for $2. chop it up, throw it in the oven and ya got instant treats.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Mandy said:


> Before I switched to raw I did the math to see how much it would cost to do the premade raw. There's no way in the world I'd be able to feed a 70lb boxer at those prices!!


That's how I came to find this forum! When Khan was 4 months old and having so many troubles with kibble, I was reading about the best way to help his allergies was to feed raw. All I originally knew about was the premade stuff. Holy crap, try doing the math for a growing bullmastiff puppy! I use to joke and say, "reason for bankruptcy; feeding my dog"! LOL!!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Mandy said:


> Before I switched to raw I did the math to see how much it would cost to do the premade raw. There's no way in the world I'd be able to feed a 70lb boxer at those prices!!


Mandy, not sure if I've asked you this but where are you in NH? Gilford for me. If I already asked you, ignore me.


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

When I first started i fed Oma's - the Turkey formula. I had to because I needed to switch her overnight, without any source of bulk meats and I could not feed chicken. I paid 90.00 for 40lbs of meat, I have yet to pay more than $1.00/lb since then. And that pricing, is for lamb, one of the hardest proteins for me to come by.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

By far, the best is when they ask where you get your raw and you say the butcher and they say "The butcher makes raw for dogs??" 




.....*crickets*.... :twitch:


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

_unoriginal said:


> By far, the best is when they ask where you get your raw and you say the butcher and they say "The butcher makes raw for dogs??"
> 
> .....*crickets*.... :twitch:




Omg, rolling on the floor laughing! That's funny right there! ound:ound:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

In the area I've been living in, I do not have all the cheap resources that a lot of you do... so my raw feeding bill was so high it was insane. EVEN SO, when people would come in and buy pre made raws, I'd absolutely cringe at the cost. I mean, pushing $4/lb for CHICKEN is just painful! 
Any time people come in inquiring about raw foods, I tend to send them on their way with info on PMR, but then again... there's always those who know what they want and I will sell it to them, but I can't help but think of all the AWESOME protein sources they could be getting for $4-$6/lb.... but instead they get just a few basics.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

I switched my corgi to raw while I was just back in the states, and she's on a premade, because my parents have 13 dogs, and work full time, and have a farm to run, and yadda yadda yadda, I figure a premade is still a million times better than the horrible prescription overweight management crap she was on. So, she is eating premade one day, and something bone in the next (chicken thighs mostly, some turkey necks and beef ribs occasionally). I couldn't believe the prices. It's really lucky she doesn't eat very much, and that she's only eating it half the time! No way could I afford to feed premade, ever. Love PMR!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

When I first got Bernard I was at the petfood store by my house and I checked out their prices for chicken necks. They were 9$ for 6 small necks. 

It does amaze me that people can't think for themselves, but then it explains a lot about this world...


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

CorgiPaws said:


> but I can't help but think of all the AWESOME protein sources they could be getting for $4-$6/lb.... but instead they get just a few basics.


 That's what gets me, too! I have no problem spending $4/lb if my animal is getting something like grass-fed lamb or grass-fed bison or grass-fed buffalo/elk, in fact, my meats range from $3-$4 but I'm paying to make sure the animal I'm feeding the dogs lived a good life, too. But like you said $5 for CHICKEN! And it's factory-farmed chicken I'm sure at that... even the prices in the store for regular meat seem insane to me. chicken breast, factory-farmed, ar e like $4 a lb here in the stores... I can get a whole pasture-raised chicken for $3 total! I'm not judging them, do what you want with your money, but I do think it's sad they're missing out on awesome protein sources because they're stuck feeding what the brand decided to make.


----------



## Real Food Believer (Sep 22, 2012)

*I am confused*

Are you guys saying that you own pet stores and when customers come in to buy product you tell them to go to a different store? I understand you want the best for your customers but why don't you bring in a cheaper line or buy from the butcher and sell that at a lower cost then the commercial brands?


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

I find it so strange that premade raw is so expensive in the US. Over here premade raw tends to be pretty darn cheap, and I buy some raw stuff from pet stores. They are usually ground mixes, and while I prefer feeding whole stuff, but the ground stuff is just cheaper sometimes.

It seems like premade raw for some reason turned into some kind of exclusive type of pet food, while over here it is usually cheaper to feed than premium kibble. I think that some of the older companies here started out making food marketed for working dogs, mostly working sleddogs. The typical working sleddog owner needs affordable and good food for their dogs, so the premium prices would never have worked.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

I feel exactly the same way. There was a guy that came in and all but bought us out of our commercially prepared raw. I asked him what kind of dog he had and said 2 90# labs that he was converting to full raw. I was thinking, wow, you could have gone to the grocery for a fraction of the price. He spent $400 though, so I didn't want to say anything, LOL.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

_unoriginal said:


> By far, the best is when they ask where you get your raw and you say the butcher and they say "The butcher makes raw for dogs??"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! Seriously?! I can't believe someone would be so dense. Wow, just WOW! 
*shakes head*


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Real Food Believer said:


> Are you guys saying that you own pet stores and when customers come in to buy product you tell them to go to a different store? I understand you want the best for your customers but why don't you bring in a cheaper line or buy from the butcher and sell that at a lower cost then the commercial brands?


I don't turn customers away, but their dog's health is more important than a sale to me. I think there ARE better pre made raw foods on the market than some of the bigger names like Nature's Variety and Primal, and I DO also carry Stella & Chewy's and Northwest Naturals because the dogs I see on them look better and they are more affordable options. 

But if I can educate a client into PMR, at the end of the day I'm a whole lot happier than if I did a sales pitch on products we carry. I tell ANYONE curious about nutrition about PMR, but never ever shove it down their throats. If they insist they want Nature's Variety, I'm happy to offer it.


----------

